# Charleston, SC



## tkern (Sep 14, 2014)

We're going to be in Charleston the first week of October if anyone wants to get together. We'll be staying downtown in the market area.


----------



## cschoedler (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm usually pretty tied up with work but if I'm free I'm down!

Chris


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm in Charleston now, does that count?


----------



## tkern (Sep 18, 2014)

JohnnyChance said:


> I'm in Charleston now, does that count?



No, it does not. You should check in with me before any drastic moves like that.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 18, 2014)

See you in Chucktown homie! My liver quivers just thinking about it!


----------



## tkern (Sep 18, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> See you in Chucktown homie! My liver quivers just thinking about it!



My stomach and intestines feel the same. We're looking at some serious food and drink intake about to happen. I hope their toilet paper is as cushy as their hospitality.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 18, 2014)

tkern said:


> No, it does not. You should check in with me before any drastic moves like that.



Well, fine. How about I stop in DC on my way home then?

PS, I have twelve bottles of bourbon in my luggage.


----------



## tkern (Sep 19, 2014)

Apology accepted.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 19, 2014)

mmmm, might need to stop in NoVa on the way in if your truly want an apology accepted


----------

